# TurboTax Warning



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Stay away from TurboTax Deluxe this year if you need Schedules C, D, E, or K-1. The 2014 version will not let you e-file if you use these schedules.

Check the reviews on Amazon.com for details. The HR Block software is recommended as a substitute. It's significantly cheaper and can import details from last year's TurboTax summary.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

billsharpe said:


> Stay away from TurboTax Deluxe this year if you need Schedules C, D, E, or K-1. The 2014 version will not let you e-file if you use these schedules.
> 
> Check the reviews on Amazon.com for details. The HR Block software is recommended as a substitute. It's significantly cheaper and can import details from last year's TurboTax summary.


Thanks for the information, but it's important to note that there are 4 different versions of TurboTax.

The TurboTax website itself has all the detailed information on each version.

Anyone can simply pay the nominal difference in price for the Premier version with Schedule D, or else the Home & Business version for self-employed people. They are simply changing the versions slightly from the past to align them with specific non-standard tax-filing needs.

Schedule C is needed only for self-employed P&L (sole owners).
Schedule D is needed only for reportable Capital Gains.
Schedule E is used for rental income, receive royalties, or have income reported on a Schedule K-1 from a partnership

No impact for most people filing their taxes...and none here either...so sticking with TurboTax Deluxe.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Stay away from TurboTax Deluxe this year if you need Schedules C, D, E, or K-1. The 2014 version will not let you e-file if you use these schedules.


Good info. Thanks for the heads-up, Bill.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The more accurate statement would be that the Deluxe version from past years no longer supports these schedules.


Your clarification is not clearer nor is it a more accurate statement. The older versions didn't include the schedules but they still allowed you to insert the results from the schedules and e-file.

For the specific class of taxpayers that was clearly defined, it is the significant reduction in functionality that billsharpe makes it out to be.

Why Intuit did it doesn't matter. The fact that they removed functionality from the basic paid product does matter to those who had been previously getting by with a $50 cheaper edition.

Turbo Tax is getting expensive.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

billsharpe said:


> Stay away from TurboTax Deluxe this year if you need Schedules C, D, E, or K-1. The 2014 version will not let you e-file if you use these schedules.
> 
> Check the reviews on Amazon.com for details. The HR Block software is recommended as a substitute. It's significantly cheaper and can import details from last year's TurboTax summary.


Thanks.
I have been using the Basic version from day 1. It has, in the past, always done the sale of stocks for me. From their own web site it appears that there is no longer a Basic version and the comparison down the page a ways does show that the Deluxe no longer does the sale of stocks.
https://turbotax.intuit.com/
I guess I will now have to get the Premier for almost twice the price. DANG IT !!!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Jimmie -- there is a Basic version listed for the CD/Download versions. But not if you use Online TurboTax. 

But you're correct, if you select "Sold Stock or Bonds/Own Rental Property", you're told the Premier is the TurboTax product you need to purchase.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Actually, they upgraded us for free:










Of course, we started by using the auto-transfer from last year's return.

Now whether I'll buy Premier next year, we'll see.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> Your clarification is not clearer nor is it a more accurate statement.


Apparently it is - the full listing of the 4 different versions and the schedule distribution by version is listed in my post (which was not included in the original post). That is needed very important to understand IF and how those schedules may impact tax payers using the product/version.

Perhaps you need to read it again, unless you're posting just to argue.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Actually, they upgraded us for free:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good added information that people have the availability to upgrade for free if the added schedules are needed by using the Deluxe version this year!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Apparently it is - the full listing of the 4 different versions and the schedule distribution by version is listed in my post (which was not included in the original post).


Your statement (that has subsequently been removed from your post) was not factual.

Suggesting that there are other versions does NOT change the issue that it used to work and now it doesn't.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Good added information that people have the availability to upgrade for free if the added schedules are needed by using the Deluxe version this year!


One should not summarily ignore the expressed limitation of "Because you're a TurboTax Advantage member" (automatic renewal).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> Your statement (that has subsequently been removed from your post) was not factual.
> 
> Suggesting that there are other versions does NOT change the issue that it used to work and now it doesn't.


The beagles are on a mission to chase their tail...but to no avail...here on New year's Eve.










:rotfl: !rolling

Happy New (Tax) Year!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Amazon Prime members can purchase the Premier version for $54.99.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

If anyone is interested in H& R Block at Home, Amazon is selling the digital download deluxe with state version for $21.99 today.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Amazon Prime members can purchase the Premier version for $54.99.


Thanks, Bob. Just ordered it!



gpg said:


> If anyone is interested in H& R Block at Home, Amazon is selling the digital download deluxe with state version for $21.99 today.


More than 50% off. NIce. Here's a price comparison chart. TaxACT looks like the best deal. Not sure if it can import previous years from the competition. I know that a few years ago, I was able to go from TT one year to H&R block the next and then back to TT the year after that.

http://financialsoft.about.com/od/otherfinancialsoftware/fl/Compare-Tax-Software-Prices-for-Tax-Year-2013.htm


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Tax Slayer is fine for me.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Steve said:


> Thanks, Bob. Just ordered it!
> 
> More than 50% off. NIce. Here's a price comparison chart. TaxACT looks like the best deal. Not sure if it can import previous years from the competition. I know that a few years ago, I was able to go from TT one year to H&R block the next and then back to TT the year after that.
> 
> http://financialsoft.about.com/od/otherfinancialsoftware/fl/Compare-Tax-Software-Prices-for-Tax-Year-2013.htm


That price comparison is for software for tax year for 2013.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

SeaBeagle said:


> Tax Slayer is fine for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


I thought that was just a bowl game.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Unless the government gives me a discount for e-file, I never will. I will print out paper forms. This is the least efficient method for the government. Anything to cause it pain.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

SamC said:


> Unless the government gives me a discount for e-file, I never will. I will print out paper forms. This is the least efficient method for the government. Anything to cause it pain.


I can understand that...paying an additional fee for that service does seem somewhat unreasonable.

That said, we e-file each year and get the return processed quickly and have an electronic receipt for documentation. Our contention is that the risk in trusting the mail service for delivery of important documents seems to outway the nominal cost to e-file. But to each their own.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have been looking and reading this morning and it appears to me that the H&R Block software is almost or as good as Turbo Tax and it can be had for $49 or less for their Deluxe which does the sale of stocks, bonds, dividends, etc.

Does anyone have a *personal experience using it *? What do you think of it ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jimmie57 said:


> I have been looking and reading this morning and it appears to me that the H&R Block software is almost or as good as Turbo Tax and it can be had for $49 or less for their Deluxe which does the sale of stocks, bonds, dividends, etc.
> 
> Does anyone have a personal experience using it ? What do you think of it ?
> Thanks in advance.


Here's a 2014 review of H&R Block Tax software - you can judge is it's "almost as good":

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2453111,00.asp


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Here's a 2014 review of H&R Block Tax software - you can judge is it's "almost as good":
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2453111,00.asp


The link is for a review of Block's free online tax software for tax year *2013*.

The Deluxe version of Block's new *2014 *software is $16 cheaper than TurboTax Deluxe at Amazon today. Both include a state return. I'm pretty sure you have to pay extra to e-file the state return although you can print out the forms and mail them without extra cost other than printing and postage.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

billsharpe said:


> The link is for a review of Block's free online tax software for tax year *2013*.
> 
> The Deluxe version of Block's new *2014 *software is $16 cheaper than TurboTax Deluxe at Amazon today. Both include a state return. I'm pretty sure you have to pay extra to e-file the state return although you can print out the forms and mail them without extra cost other than printing and postage.


It may be cheaper in 2014, but just like the reference in your first post...H&R's software doesn't support those schedules either at that price.

It's also much harder to work with - more manual intervention required.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Been using Turbo Tax every year forever. Same this year.

Thanks for the heads up, had downloaded but hadn't noticed. I'll need to upgrade to Premier. All good.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

For the record, H & R Block 2014 Deluxe absolutely covers Schedules C, D and E and income reported on a K-1. It also includes 5 free federal e-files. As to ease of use, that's a matter of opinion. I've used both Turbo Tax and H&R Block and each has its faults and advantages. This year I went with the Block product. That's how I know what it covers.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

E-Filing, among other things, reduces the amount of time it takes for your refund to show up in your account. I've filed my taxes and had my refund deposited in my account in as little as 10 days versus up to SIX WEEKS for the IRS to mail me a check. Also, if some reports are to be believed, E-filing reduces your chance at an audit so whomever it was upstream who said "I want to cause the government as much pain as possible" is only increasing his chances of having to do more work since those paper forms have to be looked over and processed by human eyes which is another chance to introduce error (to say nothing of the fact that filling out the forms often introduces error as well - transposing numbers, etc)


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FWIW, The February 2014 Consumer Reports had this to say re: H&R Block:



> The CD-ROM's simple design and navigation makes it a good choice for a tax DIY novice. It's a better value than the TurboTax version, especially due to its free advice offer.


Re: TurboTax:



> We liked the online version of this product better than its CD-ROM version, and better than H&R Block online.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> FWIW, The February 2014 Consumer Reports had this to say re: H&R Block:


Wonder why they didn't reference the 60,000 taxpayers in 2013 who had major refund issues because of the failure/flaws of their software. It was handled very poorly by H&R Block and made national news.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/handr-block-glitch-delays-tax-refunds/2013/03/14/8b9d5ea8-8bfb-11e2-9f54-f3fdd70acad2_story.html

Nothing like that has happened with TurboTax. So it pretty much comes down to who you trust to do this important work, and $10-$15 either way won't sway most people.

In any case...good luck with whatever folks use. As long as they are satisfied, that's all that really counts.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you suggesting doing it with the paper forms and a pencil?


djlong said:


> E-Filing,


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Wonder why they didn't reference the 60,000 taxpayers in 2013 who had major refund issues because of the failure/flaws of their software. It was handled very poorly by H&R Block and made national news.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/handr-block-glitch-delays-tax-refunds/2013/03/14/8b9d5ea8-8bfb-11e2-9f54-f3fdd70acad2_story.html
> 
> ...


Guess Turbo Tax isn't perfect.

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=98665

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2013/03/11/used-turbo-tax-to-file-you-may-have-to-do-it-again/


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

armophob said:


> Are you suggesting doing it with the paper forms and a pencil?


I have done paper and pencil once or twice in the last several years. With a lot of purchases and sales of stocks it takes awhile and the software goes to the website and retrieves all the info for you. However, I only had 2 purchases and one sale this year and it would be a breeze.
Not going to rush with any of it since I usually owe them at the end of the year and wait until the last week in March to pay it.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I thought that was just a bowl game.


Nothing to do with bowling.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

gpg said:


> Guess Turbo Tax isn't perfect.


Perfect no - nothing is perfect - but just much better,

And those issues didn't cause delays in refunds to tens of thousands of taxpayers like H&R Block experienced in 2013.

It's good to have choices.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I agree it's good to have choices. Deciding which program is better in any given year is a personal value judgment, as is deciding that a security breach for tens of thousands of taxpayers is not as serious a problem as delaying tax refunds. 

What is objective is what types of returns each program purports to cover. This year H&R Block Deluxe covers more than TurboTax Deluxe. Whether it does it in a satisfactory manner is up to each individual to determine.

I hope all the tax software programs produce accurate results this year and that users don't have to deal with delayed updates or serious bugs. Enjoy doing your taxes, if that's possible. It never has been for me regardless of how I prepared my return.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

gpg said:


> What is objective is what types of returns each program purports to cover. This year H&R Block Deluxe covers more than TurboTax Deluxe.


Quality still reigns supreme for mission-critical purposes, and those who change passwords regularly with any software run minimal risk of breaches, especially with financially-sensitive sites or data (online bank or tax sites in particular). It's a common-sense best practice.

Agree that different versions of different packages offer different coverages...which is why they offer them in the first place - one size does not fit all, but one size often fits most.

On topic - a lot of folks (if not most) don't even use Schedule C or D, so is a "warning" really required? Nope - just reading the product package description should suffice - get the right package that fits one's situation. Packaging changes on numerous software products each year - nothing new there. Heck - channels included in satellite packages change from time to time - but we don't see "warning" announcements on that...just informational.

It comes down to picking what best matches needs...so on that front...we both seem to agree that to each their own.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Quality still reigns supreme for mission-critical purposes, and those who change passwords regularly with any software run minimal risk of breaches, especially with financially-sensitive sites or data (online bank or tax sites in particular). It's a common-sense best practice.
> 
> Agree that different versions of different packages offer different coverages...which is why they offer them in the first place - one size does not fit all, but one size often fits most.
> 
> ...


I appreciate that this warning was posted.
Since I have used the product for many years, I just usually go in the store, pass the rack / display that has them and pick one up. You don't expect them to totally change up the software without a warning. This is one case where they did.

My lady friend in Victoria , TX said she has worked for H&R Block in tax seasons and that software she used was excellent and easy to use. She did not know if it is the same as what we would buy at the store. I suspect it is not.

I will be switching when it is time for me to do my taxes in March.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I appreciate that this warning was posted.


+1. I just bought Premier for $55, thanks to Bob Nielsen's find. If I bought Deluxe and found I had to upgrade to Premiere afterwards, it would have been at an additional cost of $30 over whatever I paid for Deluxe.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Yep, +1 also, thanks for the thread. I wouldn't have noticed until doing my taxes in a few months.

It's weird though ... last night I went into the Deluxe version, clicked on "Upgrade" and it showed as "Free". It then asked me for my TurboTax Advantage account login and did the upgrade. I auto-renew every year and had downloaded when the Deluxe version was available. So at least so far, I wasn't charged for the upgrade. Hmmm, I wonder why it was free.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> It's weird though ... last night I went into the Deluxe version, clicked on "Upgrade" and it showed as "Free". It then asked me for my TurboTax Advantage account login and did the upgrade. I auto-renew every year and had downloaded when the Deluxe version was available. So at least so far, I wasn't charged for the upgrade. Hmmm, I wonder why it was free.


Cool Beans!

Yup...got Deluxe for $39.99 (local price match deal) and the upgrade for free, even though I don't need the extra schedules.

Maybe TurboTax is doing the free upgrades for us "early birds".

Happy preparation everyone.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The warning was for those who used TurboTax Deluxe last year and wanted to e-file with Schedules C, D, E, or K-1. They can't do that this year. They can if they use H&R Block Deluxe.

I have not yet tried Block's software yet so I cannot address its ease of use. I have used TurboTax for many years but this will probably be the year I change.

I haven't used paper and pencil for many years to do my taxes. Figuring out how much of our social security payments are taxable is daunting enough to use software instead. Printing and mailing my state return is straightforward; usually I owe California a few bucks or they owe me a few.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Having worked one tax season as a preparer, and watching / talking to my wife (interviewing for different jobs)- there are most certainly differences in the software used by various companies. A CPA firm uses something entirely different than what H&R Block or Jackson Hewitt would use, which again is different than than what you're buying as a consumer with these packages.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Yep, +1 also, thanks for the thread. I wouldn't have noticed until doing my taxes in a few months.
> 
> It's weird though ... last night I went into the Deluxe version, clicked on "Upgrade" and it showed as "Free". It then asked me for my TurboTax Advantage account login and did the upgrade. I auto-renew every year and had downloaded when the Deluxe version was available. So at least so far, I wasn't charged for the upgrade. Hmmm, *I wonder why it was free.*


"Advantage" customers are getting a free upgrade this year (as Phrelin posted). See attached, from the Intuit web site this morning, re: the $30 charge for the retail upgrade. There are no mentions or reports in the TurboTax forums of any retail customers getting a free upgrade, except that Amazon customers may be able to upgrade for $20.

So it looks like for the 2014 tax year, Advantage customers can get Premier for the "Deluxe" price of $49 by upgrading Deluxe for free. Otherwise, the best price I've seen for Premier is $55,for Amazon Prime customers.

Check your state capability, Six. Some users are reporting they lost their state after upgrading from Deluxe to Premier. Apparently it's a known issue and Intuit customer support can update your account to fix it.

https://ttlc.intuit.com/questions/2587410-how-can-i-re-access-my-state-forms-after-upgrading-to-premier-from-deluxe

https://ttlc.intuit.com/questions/2586859-state-data-doesn-t-appear-after-upgrade-from-2014-deluxe-to-premier

https://ttlc.intuit.com/questions/2586184-i-cannot-see-state-tax-amount-after-upgrading-from-deluxe-to-premier-the-state-value-box-shows-see-amount


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Steve, that explains it!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Amazon Prime members can purchase the Premier version for $54.99.


I ordered it on Friday and got Sunday delivery with Prime. I saw it for the same price at Costco.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I ordered it on Friday and got Sunday delivery with Prime. I saw it for the same price at Costco.


Same here. Still can't get used to seeing the mailman on Sunday!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Steve said:


> Same here. Still can't get used to seeing the mailman on Sunday!


And they were talking about stopping Saturday delivery!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

They still want to stop 1st class mail on Saturday's. But Amazon has a contract with the USPS for delivery on Sunday.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I just purchased H & R Block Deluxe at Office Depot ( no state forms ) for *$24.99 *on CD.
I will post my experience with it after I use it. This will be some time in March probably.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I just purchased H & R Block Deluxe at Office Depot ( no state forms ) for *$24.99 *on CD.
> I will post my experience with it after I use it. This will be some time in March probably.


I tried it a few years ago, because I received a free copy as part of a promotion. IIRC, it imported the prior year's TurboTax data with no problem and was very easy to use. I then won a free copy of TurboTax the following year, so I switched back. There were no problems with TT importing the H&R data either.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Our local NBC News 4 team reported the changes in TurboTax Deluxe briefly last night. They just mentioned there were no longer questions about Forms C, D, and E to answer in that version.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for starting this thread billsharpe, and for the well deserved warning! It was definitely merited.

Through 1/29 Costco is also selling Premiere for $54.99, so that's likely where I will pick it up.

I have been using TurboTax for many years and have always purchased the Deluxe version at Costco, and I also never check out Intuit's site or forums, so I've never heard of Advantage and without this thread I would have been out of luck for Schedule D. I need to look into this Advantage thing and be more pro-active I guess...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup...got Deluxe for $39.99 (local price match deal) and the upgrade for free, even though I don't need the extra schedules.


Maybe you can post the steps you took to achieve this, for the benefit of those who are being asked to pay $30 to upgrade the retail version to Premier.

For folks that don't mind switching, H&R Block is offering a free download of their Deluxe + State package that includes those schedules. Send an e-mail with proof of purchase of TurboTax Deluxe to "[email protected]" and they'll provide you with a download link. [_*more*_]


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Maybe you can post the steps you took to achieve this, for the benefit of those who are being asked to pay $30 to upgrade the retail version to Premier.


As stated earlier...it was a local store price match offer (in this case, Staples). Best Buy also had a deal at my local location. I just saw a price cut at Costco in my area over the weekend. Most of these were not "advertised", but found visiting the brick & mortar locations. Deals abound many places.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As stated earlier...it was a local store price match offer (in this case, Staples). Best Buy also had a deal at my local location. I just saw a price cut at Costco in my area over the weekend. Most of these were not "advertised", but found visiting the brick & mortar locations. Deals abound many places.


Guess I misread your original post.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> > It's weird though ... last night I went into the Deluxe version, clicked on "Upgrade" and it showed as "Free". It then asked me for my TurboTax Advantage account login and did the upgrade. I auto-renew every year and had downloaded when the Deluxe version was available. So at least so far, I wasn't charged for the upgrade. Hmmm, I wonder why it was free.
> 
> 
> Cool Beans!
> ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Guess I misread your original post.


Yup. Local price match opportunities are nice when found.

Using TurboTax...that task is nearly 50% completed...it's nice to get the tax thing done by early February each year. One more "task" out of the way.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I purchased H&R Block Deluxe from Amazon and installed it yesterday. The program easily found my 2013 TurboTax file and imported the information. I like the look of the screens but won't really get started until the end of the month after I receive information about last year's income from various sources.


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

Irate TurboTax Users Can Get Free Upgrades 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/janetnovack/2015/01/09/irate-turbotax-users-can-get-free-upgrades-or-block-substitute/


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

larryk said:


> Irate TurboTax Users Can Get Free Upgrades
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/janetnovack/2015/01/09/irate-turbotax-users-can-get-free-upgrades-or-block-substitute/


Not surprised they're caving, given that H&R Block is allowing folks to switch for free.

This will make a great future Harvard Business School study, IMHO, on how corporate greed can hurt sales of a product that was dominating a market segment.



> Unhappiness with the change is sufficiently widespread that as of this morning TurboTax Deluxe had just 1 ½ stars (out of 5) from Amazon customer reviewers, down from the 4 stars the 2013 version garnered.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

larryk said:


> Irate TurboTax Users Can Get Free Upgrades
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/janetnovack/2015/01/09/irate-turbotax-users-can-get-free-upgrades-or-block-substitute/


Looks like I bought H&R Block too soon when it was on sale a few days ago. Oh well. Unless it sucks I will not be going back to Turbo Tax.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Looks like I bought H&R Block too soon when it was on sale a few days ago. Oh well. Unless it sucks I will not be going back to Turbo Tax.


H&R Block doesn't suck. It looks like it may be easier to complete my taxes this year than last year when I was using TurboTax. Cheaper, too! And I had been a TurboTax customer for more than ten years.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I've been using Turbo Tax for a little over 20 years now. It was automatic and I just picked up deluxe every year. I switched this year because of this mess and went to H&R Block instead. I did a quick run through of my taxes yesterday and honestly, except for the little videos that would play at each section, I couldn't tell the difference. Sure the color scheme was a little different, but other than that, it has the same walk through interview process and was just as easy to use as TT. We'll have to see next year if TT learns their lesson, or if they are going to keep requiring a premium version for things like schedule C or D. If the price is higher than H&R for what I need, I won't switch back.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Getteau, does the H&R Block software let you create PDF archives as easily as Turbo Tax does? That's one of my favorite features, quickly and easily saving PDFs for "As filed", "All Forms", and "For your records", IIRC.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Drew2k said:


> Getteau, does the H&R Block software let you create PDF archives as easily as Turbo Tax does? That's one of my favorite features, quickly and easily saving PDFs for "As filed", "All Forms", and "For your records", IIRC.


I have not used my H&R Block software yet,
but,
I use a FREE program called PDF Creator and you can print anything to a PDF file using it.
I always used it in the past on my Turbo Tax generated Tax forms.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Getteau, does the H&R Block software let you create PDF archives as easily as Turbo Tax does? That's one of my favorite features, quickly and easily saving PDFs for "As filed", "All Forms", and "For your records", IIRC.


FWIW, I last used H&R Block software in 2006. I checked and I have PDF copies of the returns I filed that year. I also notice it was called "Tax Cut" back then.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The H&R Block product comes with a registered version of PDF995.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The fact that the form to get the free upgrade needs an SSN, including desktop versions of the software, is disturbing.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I have not used my H&R Block software yet,
> but,
> I use a FREE program called PDF Creator and you can print anything to a PDF file using it.
> I always used it in the past on my Turbo Tax generated Tax forms.


One of the things I really like about my Mac is that it has "print to PDF" available to all applications.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I just checked mine and there is an option on the File menu for "Save as PDF." The first time I ran it, it prompted me to install PDF995 and after that, when I go to File --> Save as PDF, it pops open a window to name the file. I haven't made it to the end of the program where I'm guessing you would do the Save your Return stuff like at the end of Turbo Tax. But from what I can see, you have an option to Save as PDF from the file menu.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, I ended up getting Turbo Tax Premiere at Costco on the last day of the discount offer.  I decided to stick with what I know, but I'm glad to hear H&R Block includes options to generate PDFs of the returns and records.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

TurboTax woes are getting worse, at least for those in Minnesota.

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/02/05/minnesota-stops-accepting-turbotax-returns-due-to-fraud/


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TurboTax sent out another e-mail this week that offered free updates to get Schedules C, D, and E as of tomorrow (2/7).

They apologized profusely to those affected, and offered the free update with the schedules after hearing "our customers loud and clear".

As half or more of their customers are not impacted by those schedules anyway...some of the rest of us already eFiled our taxes without a problem.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Turbo Tax sent me an email yesterday offering a $25 rebate. They admitted they screwed up.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's a portion of the e-mail received from TurboTax:



> Beginning February 7, 2015, you can buy the same product you'd normally buy, and if you need to upgrade for your tax situation, we'll help you do that at no additional cost. This means you'll get all the forms you need, including Schedules C, D E, and F, without paying anything extra. If you're a returning TurboTax Deluxe CD or download customer and you've already filed using TurboTax Premier or TurboTax Home & Business, we're offering you $25 cash back. Simply visit TurboTax.com/25back to claim your money.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

All state eFiling has been halted

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/turbotax-halts-e-filing-of-state-tax-returns-due-to-potential-fraud-2015-02-06?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> All state eFiling has been halted
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/turbotax-halts-e-filing-of-state-tax-returns-due-to-potential-fraud-2015-02-06?


The article mentions it will resume "hopefully later in the day".


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

> Intuit's claim that fraudsters are using TurboTax to quickly file fraudulent returns after stealing identities elsewhere comes at a time of heightened concern about data breaches. On Wednesday, Anthem Inc., the second-biggest health insurer in the U.S., said hackers cracked into a database with the Social Security numbers, names and other personal information of about 80 million customers.


After reading about the Anthem hack, it occurred to me that the information could be used for tax returns. Of course, I ass-u-me IRS and the states would not issue a refund where W-2, 1099, and other dollar amount and payor information didn't match. :sure:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I guess I have to wait to file to submit my claim. With Turbo Tax in NY there are 5 free e-files for Fed and State, and I do the returns for my whole family. Here's the thing, though: I need Schedule D for my sister and brother-in-law, not me, so it seems that even though I paid for Turbo Tax, since they are verifying by SSN the refund will go to them when I input their SSN, and not me?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am not using any email updates from Turbo Tax to continue my filing process.
I am sticking to my bookmarked link.

http://money.cnn.com/2015/02/06/news/companies/turbotax/


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

OK. Based on this thread I purchased H&R Block Deluxe instead of TurboTax. One question: Any way to change the size of the font within the software? It is killing my eyes and giving me headaches. A quick Google search only found one solution. Go into my Control Panel (Windows 7) and change my entire display settings, which will impact all of my programs.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

trh said:
 

> OK. Based on this thread I purchased H&R Block Deluxe instead of TurboTax. One question: Any way to change the size of the font within the software? It is killing my eyes and giving me headaches. A quick Google search only found one solution. Go into my Control Panel (Windows 7) and change my entire display settings, which will impact all of my programs.


A shortcut in Windows to increase or decrease the font size is :
CTRL + to increase and CTRL - to decrease the size.
It works on everything in Windows, at least all the programs I have used.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> A shortcut in Windows to increase or decrease the font size is :
> CTRL + to increase and CTRL - to decrease the size.
> It works on everything in Windows, at least all the programs I have used.


That does increase/decrease the font, but the words then don't wrap around and there is no slider bar to scroll the screen to the right.

I've attached two snippets. Shows part of the screen as opened (normal.jpg) and then after I Ctrl + two times (increase 2.jpg). The only way to see the words that are now to the right is to reduce the view back to the original size. Additionally, when I save and exit and then later return, it opens with the original font size.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

trh said:


> That does increase/decrease the font, but the words then don't wrap around and there is no slider bar to scroll the screen to the right.
> 
> I've attached two snippets. Shows part of the screen as opened (normal.jpg) and then after I Ctrl + two times (increase 2.jpg). The only way to see the words that are now to the right is to reduce the view back to the original size. Additionally, when I save and exit and then later return, it opens with the original font size.


Yep, I have seen that in other programs. I still have not loaded mine.
What is the resolution that you are running ? Do you have a wide screen or the old type ?
I have the old type and I am running 1280 x 1024 resolution.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Firefox, Chrome and IE at least all wrap the text around if required. Or scroll bar on the bottom.

Not at home right now so not sure of the resolution, but I have two wide screen displays, 22 and 24 inches.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

We must be among the first to already have our refund using TurboTax. WOO HOO.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Try decreasing your screen resolution. In Windows 8, at least, it's as easy as right clicking on the desktop and selecting screen resolution. Of course this affects all your programs but it's easy to switch back when you want to.

How big is your monitor? I have a 20-inch wide-screen monitor and the H&R Block type size at the recommended 1600 by 900 is just fine.

I cannot find a preference within the Block program to change the text size.

Bill


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

A 24" and 22". Both set to the recommended resolution. But I just lowered the 24" down to 1440x900 and that is much better. Just going to be a pain to change each time.

I think TurboTax is a more 'polished' software package. They really messed up this year with the changes they made.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I just finished my 2014 federal and state tax returns with H&R Block this morning. It was a breeze. After over ten years of using TurboTax I found the Block program very easy to use. It imported all the information from last year's TurboTax return.

I expect to use this program again next year.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Paid with a credit card discount coupon code and had no issues with Turbo tax.


1 TURBOTAX ONLINE PREMIER TY2014 PREP $39.99


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

Turbo-Tax now upgrades you (free) to Premiere, if needed, and then states how sorry they are, from within the program...


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

armophob said:


> Paid with a credit card discount coupon code and had no issues with Turbo tax.
> 
> 1 TURBOTAX ONLINE PREMIER TY2014 PREP $39.99


H&R Block Deluxe plus state was $7 cheaper from Amazon. State and Fed taxes done in less than three hours. E-filed federal and will print and mail state. It's now listed at Amazon at $30.26. Perhaps I should have waited...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Up to 56% off H&R Block at Amazon today.

E.g., Deluxe plus State for $20.

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=lp_8198213011_gbsl_img_l-1_7582_3b1bcdbd?rh=i%3Asoftware%2Cn%3A8198213011&ie=UTF8&node=8198213011&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

billsharpe said:


> H&R Block Deluxe plus state was $7 cheaper from Amazon. State and Fed taxes done in less than three hours. E-filed federal and will print and mail state. It's now listed at Amazon at $30.26. Perhaps I should have waited...


I finally loaded my H&R Block and used it. The only problem I had was installing it. This could be a personal problem, LOL. When it started spinning the disc a Windows window opened and asked what I wanted to do. I chose to run it. I got an error. The second time I tried it I did nothing and it did nothing.
I opened the Windows Explorer and found the exe file and ran it. It installed, asked me for the code, then updated itself.

It was just as easy as the Turbo Tax software. I had a couple of stock buys and 1 sale and it imported all that information. I also had an IRA and a Distribution. It imported all that information. I just manually entered the Interest for my 2 other accounts.

Thanks a lot for the warning and I will be using H&R Block next year.

Edit: Add: I just opened and reviewed the Turbo Tax from last year. It operates much slower than the H&R Block software.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I have used TaxAct for years and years. There is an online version that is free, or you can buy the Deluxe package, which includes one state return as well, for about $22.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

4HiMarks said:


> I have used TaxAct for years and years. There is an online version that is free, or you can buy the Deluxe package, which includes one state return as well, for about $22.


Is the SW give you an option to send a return electronically?


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Is the SW give you an option to send a return electronically?


Yes it does. One federal e-file is included in the price. You can file your state return electronically also (although I suppose it depends on whether your state accepts e-files), but that costs extra. You can have it deducted from your refund, if you are getting one. You can also have the price of the software deducted if you file through the web version. If you have a previous year's return, it will import it (even if it is from a different company, e.g. TurboTax), and save you the trouble of typing everything all in again (e.g. name, address, and employer from your W-2).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, waiting for your answer I did pull a trigger and used TT online; it did cost me $99.98 (they are forced to add upgrade to Deluxe as my return was too complicate ( huh !) - two 1099-R and one 1099-INT forms, plus for CA $39.99 ) and both eFiled.

Year ago I bought TT Deluxe from Costco ($60 or $70 ?) and paid for CA eFiling $20 - practically the same total amount. Yeah, it would be nice not to increase expenses, but I'm forced do that overseas, so the "fee" paid.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Back when I was a real cheapskate, I would use the free version of TaxAct to get to the point where they provide a PDF of my return for review, then print it out and mail it in, avoiding the fees altogether. That didn't store or import data from one year to the next, so I started buying it. I have never used TT or any other tax prep software, so I can't compare, but I find it pretty easy, so I see no reason to switch to a more expensive product.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> Yes it does. One federal e-file is included in the price. You can file your state return electronically also (although I suppose it depends on whether your state accepts e-files), but that costs extra.


Wow. Turbo Tax allows 5 Federal e-Files for free. You do have to pay for the State filing, though, unless you live in NY, which is then free. Since I live in NY, I obviously appreciate that.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> Wow. Turbo Tax allows 5 Federal e-Files for free. You do have to pay for the State filing, though, unless you live in NY, which is then free. Since I live in NY, I obviously appreciate that.


That would be great if you were a paid tax preparer, but most people are probably happy filing just their own returns.

It's sort of like the Blockbuster model for video rental, when they came on the scene.

In the early days, the video rental industry was dominated by Mom-and-Pop stores that charged about $1 per rental per day. Then Blockbuster came along and said you could rent it for a whole week for $3. For some reason, people considered that a bargain, even though the minimum fee just went up by 200%.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> That would be great if you were a paid tax preparer, but most people are probably happy filing just their own returns.


There are those who aren't paid tax preparers for whom this is a benefit, and I'm one of them. I submit the taxes for my whole family and use all 5 free e-files for Fed and NY State. I'm sure there are other families that use Turbo Tax the same way, making it actually more cost-effective.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

4HiMarks said:


> That would be great if you were a paid tax preparer, but most people are probably happy filing just their own returns.


Quite a few people I know are filing on behalf of their parents, children or significant others.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

harsh said:


> Quite a few people I know are filing on behalf of their parents, children or significant others.


I believe the terms are for "immediate family" for those extra returns. I used to do mine and my handicapped son's until he had to quit work and no longer needs to file.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I believe the terms are for "immediate family" for those extra returns. I used to do mine and my handicapped son's until he had to quit work and no longer needs to file.


I've never seen any terms that limit e-files to "immediate family". The only restrictions I've seen are for paid preparerrs and the number of returns that can actually be e-filed...

Here's what Turbo Tax says:



> How many returns can I e-file in the TurboTax software?
> 
> In accordance with IRS regulations, you can use the TurboTax software to e-file up to five (5) federal tax returns. You can prepare as many returns as you want, but only five can be e-filed.
> For returns with multiple states, you can e-file up to three (3) states per federal return; the rest must be paper-filed (which probably isn't a big deal, as many nonresident state returns can't be e-filed anyway).
> ...


Source: https://ttlc.intuit.com/questions/1901306-how-many-returns-can-i-e-file-in-the-turbotax-software


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Drew2k said:


> I've never seen any terms that limit e-files to "immediate family". The only restrictions I've seen are for paid preparerrs and the number of returns that can actually be e-filed...
> 
> Here's what Turbo Tax says:
> 
> Source: https://ttlc.intuit.com/questions/1901306-how-many-returns-can-i-e-file-in-the-turbotax-software


I felt sure it was in the wording on my Turbo Tax years ago when I first started buying it. I was wrong or they have since changed it.

I just looked at the wording on the H&R Block and it says 5 but does not have anything about "immediate family".


----------

